# Hand Med Co Philadelphia



## bottlerocket (Aug 18, 2014)

I found this medicine bottle today that has embossed "Hand Med Co" across the top and "Philadelphia" across the bottom.The only facts I found is it is 1890's and the lip is tooled. This appears to be the only style made because all searches lead to a picture of this bottle.Can I get any other info on this?What did it contain and history of the Company.Thanks. I hope the pictures are OK.            t'


----------



## botlguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Now that one IS "tooled" or "hand finished". According to Matt Knapp's wonderful book it is common and worth about $5.   Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2014)

David B Hand started in Scranton and sometime in the 1880's I think set up the Hand Medicine Company at Cherry St. in Phila.. There were a lot of medicines and you needed the label to figure out which one might be in it.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool find, Rocket.


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2014)

I have one of these with both front and back labels . Here are pics of them . Neat front label I think . Back label shows what kind of medicine was in the bottle . I would think that a bottle with both labels would be worth a little bit more than five dollars . Mine is the only example I have ever came across with both labels intact in all the years I have collected  . Maybe there is a bunch of them out there though in other areas of the country .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2014)

The label is pretty neat. Alcohol is not actually needed though, contrary to the label, right? Just get your child drunk; he's healed! What a miracle! Certainly the product must work, then. *Face-paw*


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2014)

I have always thought so of the front label as well Robert . A lot of the old labels have some really nice illustrations on them . I have some whiskies that have paper labels with stils exhibited on the labels . Think I posted them on here a good while back .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2014)

I've found two labeled bottles. Neither looked nearly as neat. Care to show them here please?


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't have any pics of them anymore Robert . Little space in the house for bottles , have the whiskies out in the garage . If I can remember when out milling around out there I will try and gets some shots of them .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Alright. I have a space issue also. Once I make what'll look like a staircase--to fit atop my dresser-- that issue will have been resolved. [] For about another 30 bottles. [>:]


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 19, 2014)

That is truly an awesome example of labels on this bottle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 20, 2014)

I like this little bottle no mater how many I find. ( which is quit a lot . )


----------

